

The Pull Request for Designers - meltingice
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/32816352689/design-feedback-delivery

======
Domenic_S
The video has no scrubbing controls on it. The project sounds neat but I
couldn't fast-forward to the meat of the video so I bailed.

~~~
GuiA
Yeah, there should be scrubbing controls. I don't mind watching the entire
video but I'd like to know how long the video is so I can decide to watch it
now (if it's 45 seconds) or later when I have free time (if it's 10 minutes
long).

------
numeral_two
Very cool, but their website is down (HN'd?) and their lack of any real "call
to action" (which gets me off their tumblr and to their ACTUAL website) will
leave many a mouse-wielding monkey stupefied.

~~~
kellysutton
Not HN'd. Problem with our host. We're working with them to resolve it ASAP.

------
dzlobin
Congratulations, gentlemen -- this looks fantastic.

~~~
orta
I agree, I don't do much designing ( especially at the scale where you'd be a
likely customer for Layervault ) but I think it looks and feels great and
should make the workflow for a lot of designers less frustrating.

------
zheng
CubicleNinjas, your post is dead, but you seem to offer some good feedback for
the Layervault team. Just a heads up that you might want to create a new
account and repost.

------
woah
Sounds really good, but I can't tell what it actually does. I'm assuming you
replicated some features of git with your own gui? Let's see a good
description of what this is. I'm on my phone and don't want to watch your
video that's too big for my screen. Just some friendly advice.

P.S. RIP cubicleninjas

------
jameswyse
Looks great but these days I rarely design entire sites in graphics programs,
I design right in the browser with CSS/HTML.

------
trustfundbaby
Not one single link to the product in the post. sigh.

~~~
calinet6
This is a great suggestion - there should be a call to action and a link
directly to the feature you're talking about right at the end, as well as some
interspersed in the post.

Don't overlook simple marketing. You gotta do this stuff guys.

